# 4-24-10 Cedar Creek SWAT Tournament



## MerkyWaters (Apr 12, 2010)

SWAT Event OPEN to new members
Memberships are one time $40 per team (not per angler)
The event is $25 and $5 optional big fish = $30 total

Check out the website for rules and schedule.
www.smallwateranglerteams.webs.com

Please respond by posting a message if you are wanting to fish and are not currently a member of SWAT.
__________________


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Apr 15, 2010)

This should be a good one


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 15, 2010)

Good luck guys!


----------



## Muddywater (Apr 15, 2010)

yea, its a nice lake


----------



## deepwater (Apr 19, 2010)

hope the weater report is wrong for sat.


----------



## Muddywater (Apr 19, 2010)

deepwater said:


> hope the weater report is wrong for sat.



 me too


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe it will be a afternoon thingy


----------



## russ010 (Apr 20, 2010)

what? y'all don't miss fishing in the cold rain?!?!

... me either


----------



## MerkyWaters (Apr 21, 2010)

russ010 said:


> what? y'all don't miss fishing in the cold rain?!?!
> 
> ... me either



Looks like it is going to be a wet day. Wet is fine just as long as there is not any lightning!

I plan on being at the ramp at 6 am and blast off will be following sunrise which is around 6:30. Make sure to be there on time and if not call me(770-826-2055).


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Apr 22, 2010)

I heard on the news it could be severe at times sat.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 22, 2010)

i think the bad stuff is that afternoon and evening - looks like it might start heavy around 2pm


----------



## Muddywater (Apr 22, 2010)

WOO HOO! I get to try out my new gills!


----------



## MerkyWaters (Apr 22, 2010)

jtken said:


> WOO HOO! I get to try out my new gills!



If you have gills I have dibs on weighing you in as our kicker fish!


----------



## russ010 (Apr 22, 2010)

if your talking Brand Name Gills rain suits - those are awesome. I had a pair once, but left them somewhere.... oh yea - in the store! I ended up leaving the store with a $100 less pair of Frog Toggs lol


----------



## Muddywater (Apr 22, 2010)

MerkyWaters said:


> If you have gills I have dibs on weighing you in as our kicker fish!


     Just got done installing the new bilge pump.....gonna see if it will take it or not on sat.


----------



## turkeymerck (Apr 26, 2010)

how did the fishing fare?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Apr 26, 2010)

turkeymerck said:


> how did the fishing fare?



fishing was awesome, weather not so good. over 14 lbs won it. big fish 9.3 lbs.


----------



## turkeymerck (Apr 26, 2010)

at cedar creek? nice


----------



## jbaile35 (Apr 26, 2010)

When's the next Tournament at Jackson or West Point?


----------



## Muddywater (Apr 26, 2010)

one 7 lb, one 8.11 lb, and a 9.38lb. Very nice fish at this tournament


----------



## russ010 (Apr 26, 2010)

I wish y'all could have seen how much water was in my boat - that's the main reason we left early... I had water standing about an 1" above my wood floor - so that was bout a total of 4" of water -- and me with NO bilge pump. It will get one this week or next though.

I'm just glad Tiffany got to catch a fish... actually, she was the only one of us who caught a keeper. I had 3 short fish.. I should have stayed up on the main lake and stayed out of the upper end.

Good job guys.. I'll be seeing ya at some night tourneys coming up


----------



## turkeymerck (Apr 26, 2010)

sounds like a good day for some. hate to hear that about your boat. nothing worse than a sinking ship to ruin a day of fishing


----------



## Muddywater (Apr 26, 2010)

russ010 said:


> I wish y'all could have seen how much water was in my boat - that's the main reason we left early... I had water standing about an 1" above my wood floor - so that was bout a total of 4" of water -- and me with NO bilge pump. It will get one this week or next though.
> 
> I'm just glad Tiffany got to catch a fish... actually, she was the only one of us who caught a keeper. I had 3 short fish.. I should have stayed up on the main lake and stayed out of the upper end.
> 
> Good job guys.. I'll be seeing ya at some night tourneys coming up


At least you would not need a live well


----------

